# Anyone for Kayak Diving or Spearfishing in Newcastle



## Shoota (May 8, 2011)

Hi Group,

Anybody out there interested in Kayak Diving or Spearfishing in or around Newcastle area or even fishing in Lake Macquarie or Newcastle area and want to on a regular or informal basis. Then drop me a line, for any out of towners or those not familiar with the area who would like to give this area ago, I am a local, grew up in the area( on the water) and know the Lakes/ beaches area. I live on the Lake now in the Northern part of Lake Macquarie, and Swansea heads, Catherine Hill Bay are two of my favorite areas for SCUBA and Spearfishing, the other being Port Stephens ( SCUBA and Fishing).

SCUBA dive this area alot and great for Kayak Diving
Spearfish fairly regular and there are some favorite spots which I do
Fishing is everywhere, I do both Lakes and Offshore.
I work up the Hunter Valley also and know some great freshwater kayak fishing locations, Lake St Clair for example is perfect for Kayak Fishing and even has good camping grounds some sites with power.

If anyone is interested drop me a message.

Cheers

Shoota


----------



## Shoota (May 8, 2011)

Hmmmmm

I take it there are not many people who are into Kayak Diving in the Newcastle area. Having done plenty of scuba dives (14 years) but never actually done it from a kayak I'm keen to give it go.

If anyone is keen drop me a line

Shoota


----------



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

im not a diver. but diving from a kayak seems logical. scuba, i guess the hard part would be trying to get your tank back in the yak and secure it then climbing in yourself after it. would definitely be something to add to my to do list in the future. perhaps in the summer months.

good luck with it shoota

jok


----------



## Shoota (May 8, 2011)

Actually Joker with the right yak it wouldn't be too hard to do, I have had plenty of boat dives up my sleeve and find some their platforms more narrow than a yak. One you inflate your BCD and clipped it to the yak then it's just a matter of taking it off and climbing on your yak first then pull up your BCD and tank.

Cobra fish n dive would be logical for this

Shoota


----------



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

do you have your yak yet shoota? would like to see some pics of all the gear you gotta carry on the fish n dive.


----------



## kiwipea (Jun 17, 2008)

Was going to post earlier bout Jokinna and his yak of the Cobra species and to comment that he has been known to do a bit of diving from his yak :shock: :shock:

Albiet all unintentionel of course :lol: :lol:

Catch up with you sometime Frank ;-)

kiwipea


----------



## Shoota (May 8, 2011)

All I have at the moment is 4 light fishing rods, 1 x medium fishing rod, tackle box which I've always had

I own all my own spearfishing gear ( 2 x spearguns) and scuba diving gear so that was never a problem ( been doing that for last 14 years)

I don't have the electric yet but that won't be a prob they are only $200 for a Minn Kota Endurance 28 lb thrust motor ( need to fit sacrificial ankles) the battery I have because I use it in my camper trailer. As for a motor mount I'm just goin to follow some plans I found online slapping a alloy or timber beam on a glorified milk crate.

What I don't have yet is a fish finder but that will go on the wish list.

If I'm diving or spearing I will set it up and change it around as required. I don't really need to do anything with it for fishing as the FnD is pretty good stock standard.

Cheers

Shoota


----------

